# Looking for a pet friendly place in Bangsar



## maruks (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Folks!

I will be on a 2 year assignment in Malaysia and my wife and I have a dog which we would like to bring along.

We've been looking online for places that are dog friendly, but to our surprise, there are very few places that allow dogs.

Was hoping any of you can suggest a place in Bangsar or near KL Central area (where my office will be) that is dog friendly?

Thanks!!!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

maruks said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I will be on a 2 year assignment in Malaysia and my wife and I have a dog which we would like to bring along.
> 
> ...


you can look for a place in Pantai Hill park that is dog friendly indeed.


----------



## yoyo123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi there,

how are you doing? 
Hope you had already found your ideal place with your pet. around a place in Bangsar or near KL Central area 

otherwise, here are some websites you can still have a look at:
iproperty.com.my
homeguru.com.my
homes.mitula.my/homes/for-rent-place-bangsar-near-kl-central-area

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

